# MH-60S Knighthawk Helicopter



## Polar (Jul 7, 2004)

*pic from US Navy*


----------



## shadow_sniper (Oct 27, 2004)

nice aircraft but the black hawk is much more intimedating.


----------



## Eagledriver (Oct 28, 2004)

Guess what, Sniper. The Knighthawk is just a navy version of the Blackhawk.


----------



## PaperClipz (Jul 5, 2005)

Never seen a KnightHawk before...but what's the role of KnightHawk in the Navy..? And i know that of SH-60 but not MH-60... Night Recon..? Anyone care to share..?


----------



## Matzos (Jul 5, 2005)

PaperClipz said:
			
		

> Never seen a KnightHawk before...but what's the role of KnightHawk in the Navy..? And i know that of SH-60 but not MH-60... Night Recon..? Anyone care to share..?


 
PaperClipz have a look here for some info

http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/mh_60s/


----------



## PaperClipz (Jul 5, 2005)

*Matzos*, nice..~ Googled and found some info from fas website earlier..~ Thanks a lot..!


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 14, 2005)

The structure of the MH-60S is based on the proven design features of the UH-60L Black Hawk and the naval variant, the SH-60B Seahawk.

The helicopter uses the baseline structure of the Black Hawk with Seahawk T-700-GE-401C engines, hover in flight refuelling and fuel dumping. It also has the Seahawk's rotor system and dynamics, including the automatic rotor blade folding system, rapid folding tail pylon, transmission and drive train with improved durability gearbox, rotor brake and automatic flight control computer. The helicopter also uses the Seahawk rescue hoist for search and rescue missions and the naval cockpit doors.

The MH-60S uses the Black Hawk airframe, which provides the larger cabin volume and double-doors needed for cargo and passenger transport, enabling troops to embark and disembark quickly. The MH-60S retains the Black Hawk's provisions for mounting the external pylons to carry stores and equipment, providing added capability to carry out a wide range of missions. The MH-60S has the Black Hawk's 9,000lb external cargo hook, gunner's window, landing gear with tie downs and wire strike protection, along with hover IR suppresser, automatic stabilisation equipment and fuel cells.

New design features incorporated into the Knighthawk include the tail cone bulkhead and the large cabin is fitted with a new cabin cargo handling system.

Text taken from Naval Technology.com


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 28, 2006)

it is a nice helicopter     it has a lot of fire power uzi,


----------



## agent--orange (Mar 22, 2009)

serius nice pic,solthum


----------

